# Just messing around - Nismo's new collar



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

*I was having a little bit of fun yesterday. I recently did a collar for a friend, I've never done studs up until then. So i was trying to figure how to show off the studs when he's walking his dog. our normal draft of a collar wouldnt show many of the studs, especially when walking. So we came up with something else, and i really liked it. so i made Nismo one in that specific design, we also picked up a little cow hide to mess around with for the inside of the collar. its more for a little padding and to be soft on there necks than it is for support. 
But I really like this collar, my new favorite for him. throw that collar in with the others. lol. I plan on making a 1.5" one for Lowla. Idk what color though.
We aren't yet making these for the public.
































thank you for looking!​*


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good. Should be nice and soft


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

it is, i'll get some better pictures


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

D-ring in the back is the way to go..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Trev I love this collar, omg ok ok I want one of these for Odie in a one inch please  Nismo is like really dad-guy, takin my pic all the time


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

cEElint said:


> D-ring in the back is the way to go..


i think so too. I really enjoy the new look while walking



American_Pit13 said:


> Very nice!


thank you 



apbtmom76 said:


> Trev I love this collar, omg ok ok I want one of these for Odie in a one inch please  Nismo is like really dad-guy, takin my pic all the time


we can do that, i think with all the 1" collar/show collars were going to start making them like this


MY MIKADO said:


> Very nice.


!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes, the one inch show collars for the ADBA need to have the D ring in them jst like the two inch ones do, gonna be nice I just know it


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

the funny thing with the 1" collars that people dont know about us is they're constructed using the the same welded type hardware that we use in 2"


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I wanna see pics of one with spikes... love the cowhide though


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I wanna see pics of one with spikes... love the cowhide though


add my FB its on there, it's a phone picture so its stuck there lol
Log In | Facebook


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics! nice collar  you are going to make those in purple and hot pink right  *hint hint* LOL!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

And definitely red. In a one inch.

Because I want Kane to bling one of those out.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Great pics! nice collar  you are going to make those in purple and hot pink right  *hint hint* LOL!


sure am! im planning on making a few here in the next few days. Right now a 1.5" one with leather and SB material we're thinking about $15



k8nkane said:


> And definitely red. In a one inch.
> 
> Because I want Kane to bling one of those out.


you got it


----------

